# Unusual Picky Eating



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

No idea, but I'd give in at her age. Bender gets very spoiled, she'll usually eat her raw but if she's picky she gets people food. Doesn't bother me.

Lana


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm with Lana. I'd just let her eat what she wants. Out of her dish, out of your hand, whichever. If you are finding she prefers soft foods, she may have a bad tooth, or just can't crunch or chew meat the way she used to. 

Peanut butter is good for protein, and the buttered toast adds fat and carbs. Fibre from the bran. Sounds not too bad. Might call your vet and sort of get an idea how much you need to get into her. Probably less than you think.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I gave my last dog weeks worth of "last dinners". You never know how much longer you have your stupid dogs. Make him happy. At least he is eating something. When he stops eating the good stuff, then you have problems.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Well she enjoyed her toast, cereal, and yogurt for breakfast, so we'll continue with it. I'd like to be able to spoil her with more, but if that's what she wants,that is what she gets  She did like the chicken from the soup (but not the carrots) and ate a bunch of crunchy biscuits...so I guess she is getting a variety of foods.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

What about some ice cream and pizza??? My little girl will eat anything that l eat except Mexican food which does her in!!!!!!!!

I keep on changing her diet so she doesn't get bored.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

She likes pizza and frosty paws! Also loving egg/potato/sausage scramble and pumpkin bars. She's eating well, still refusing any dog food or ham, but getting enough variety and calories, I think.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like she may have a bad tooth.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old border collie stopped being too interested in his kibble so he started getting wet dog food mixed in with it. He did have bad teeth so eating anything hard was difficult to him which is one reason he started getting more wet than dry. I'd also put hot water in his dry kibble, mush it up, let it cool down, then give it to him. He loved the mush! Sometimes I'd add some no-salt beef broth to it, too.

Once he started getting really old, we pretty much gave him whatever he wanted. A burger from McDonalds, fries, soft serve vanilla ice cream from DQ (without the cone), timbits, pieces of pepperoni when making a pizza...pretty much whatever he wanted, he got. 

I'd probably take your doggie in for a medical check-up and make sure it's not a health issue that's stopping her from eating some things, just for peace of mind. If it's nothing, then I'd keep spoiling. But that's only my opinion! I'm sure ranger's waiting for the day he can all the things he wants to eat...

Edit: Just had a thought - if you want something healthy for her to eat, you can pick up cans of green beef tripe. Super healthy and good for dogs, and not too expensive. The canned tripe is nice and soft and less expensive than the patties which she may or may not be interested in eating, if it is a tooth problem. Also, canned sardines would be a nice treat! Just make sure they're packed in water.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to echo what every one else has already offered - I would feed her whatever her little heart desires. If she wants buttered toast, give her buttered toast. And I bet she only likes it toasted a certain way!! 

Ranger's suggestions of canned tripe and sardines are excellent ones. I often find the smellier the food, the more they go nuts for it. 

I am glad she is getting around better these days.

My last dog just loved Swiss Chalet (a Canadian chicken restaurant) and he got Swiss Chalet as often as he wanted in his last months. Oh and Dairy Queen ice-cream, he loved that stuff!

Sounds like you're doing right by your girl!
Give her lots of kisses from her forum friends!

Kim


----------

